# Todays budget 2020



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's sounded just like a party political broadcast to me. Silly grin on Boris's face.
But so many things were welcome after so long but where is all this extra cash suddenly coming from?

All the promises and spending makes the UK sound like Utopia and could persuade some to move back if it was to be believed.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds like "Spock" has found Corbyn's magic money tree after all!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The Chancellor certainly has the gift of the gab, with few funnies thrown in to keep the house alert :grin2:
I only listened to the last 30 mins and asked myself, where is all this money coming from, I wish I could just up my budget like that.
Did I miss any mention of pensions?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope, never heard a word about pensions. Just the magic money tree.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I heard a bit of it on the radio n thought they do seem to be taking the problem seriously.

Though in some discussion afterwards it seems that small businesses run from home maybe don't have any help forthcoming - which probably covers quite a lot of people.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The new VED rates for motorhomes is to be reversed and the old PLG and PHGV rates will apply from 12/03/ 2020
https://www.practicalmotorhome.com/news/256624-motorhome-tax-reversed


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

For those interested in these type of things is the Costing document for today's budget. Motor home specific on Page 15 
"Vehicle Excise Duty: change classification of new motorhomes
from 12 March 2020
Measure description
This measure treats motorhomes as Private and Light Goods vehicles (PLGs) for VED
purposes from 12am, 12 March 2020 to the 1 April 2021. Thereafter, new
motorhomes will be registered as vans and will be entitled to pay van VED rates
instead of car VED rates"

https://assets.publishing.service.g...a/file/871948/Budget_2020_policy_costings.pdf

It is worth noting that although the Government have abandoned placing motorhomes in the car emission band system plus the luxury car tax that new rates for vans is currently going through a consultation phase. it is very likely that there will be an emission based first registration element from April 2021 onwards that would presumably apply to motorhomes. Hopefully when motorhomes are " registered as vans" the current motor home speed limits will apply and not van ones??


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It's not a bad budget at first glance. Like all budgets it'll help less than is needed in many areas. 

I don't see that the sick pay proposals will include everybody nor, I think, will the sums paid be sufficient for people on tight budgets.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It sounds as if the Chancellor has decided to continue the 2% level rate indefinitely according to the BBC.

Apart from VED there are some small benefits such as the scrapping of VAT on digital publications - that will make Kindle Books cheaper, but if you use Unlimited I very much doubt that will be reduced by that small Community Corner Shop called Amazon.....

He has tackled the virus with everything that he can - which is essential for any confidence to be retained and to try to avoid the collapsing of the economy. 

But, of course, people like care workers, nurses, Doctors, footballers, Police, Paramedic staff etc cannot work from home as would be wished...... they have no option other than to be in the face of the virus with potentially positive people. That is vocation.

It is time that support was given to those in the gig economy and that seems to be being addressed from what I have heard - I have not listened to any of the speech or the BBC analysis.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Are they going to magic all these new doctors and nurses out of the air? 
First there have to be that many who want to be a doctor or a nurse then they have to be trained, they´re not born.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Is this still current?

https://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/...letter&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Are they going to magic all these new doctors and nurses out of the air?
> First there have to be that many who want to be a doctor or a nurse then they have to be trained, they´re not born.


I think I heard the expression 'returning professionals' Jan so I guess that means the retired? But I also heard recently the results of interviewing people who * might* return - so many of them had retired after pretty traumatic experiences in the NHS that they could hardly contemplate returning.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

The Chancellor's untidy shirt has been annoying me.... Is he wearing a bullet-proof vest?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Is this still current?
> 
> https://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/...letter&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter
> 
> Ray.


That was only a consultation. The changes introduced to car bands in 2017 continue but with only small increases to each band. The good news for new motorhome buyers is that they will not be linked to the car bands or the luxury car tax. It appears that from now until April 2021 they will continue to be in the PLG or PHGV bands. From April 2021 they will be taxed as a van. Van rates are likely to be increased especially a first year emissions rate introduced but it will be cheaper than being taxed as a luxery car


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Labour's Angela Eagle says "Today’s overspun announcements of a £600 billion investment programme are welcomed in the self-same Tory tabloids that denounced Labour’s manifesto plans to invest £500 billion as “ruinous Marxist nonsense.” Apparently, £100 billion extra is acceptable if it is the Tories doing it."


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> Labour's Angela Eagle says "Today's overspun announcements of a £600 billion investment programme are welcomed in the self-same Tory tabloids that denounced Labour's manifesto plans to invest £500 billion as "ruinous Marxist nonsense." Apparently, £100 billion extra is acceptable if it is the Tories doing it."


Yep. Hypocritical bastards.

Still, whoever does it we better hope that it works, for a great many reasons.

If it doesn't? Well, then the UK's even more fecked than it already is. Hardly seems possible to me that it could get worse.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Yep. Hypocritical bastards.
> 
> Still, whoever does it we better hope that it works, for a great many reasons.
> 
> If it doesn't? Well, then the UK's even more fecked than it already is. Hardly seems possible to me that it could get worse.


How will we know if it works? Smoke and mirrors and vague aims and goals will make it impossible to determine. One thing I am sure of is that it could get worse.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep. But if the UK can get past the virus even as well as those other countries who manage it best we'll have to say it was well done. I hope the Uk can manage that. Though, sadly I doubt it.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Yep. But if the UK can get past the virus even as well as those other countries who manage it best we'll have to say it was well done. I hope the Uk can manage that. Though, sadly I doubt it.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


The World Health Organisation rank Italy 2nd in the world for health care provision, the Uk is ranked 18th. This sobering report from Italy shows what any country would be up against . https://www.itv.com/news/2020-03-11/italy-doctors-coronavirus-covid-19-quarantine-milan-health/


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

rayc said:


> The World Health Organisation rank Italy 2nd in the world for health care provision, the Uk is ranked 18th. This sobering report from Italy shows what any country would be up against . https://www.itv.com/news/2020-03-11/italy-doctors-coronavirus-covid-19-quarantine-milan-health/


Yes Ray, exactly.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> I think I heard the expression 'returning professionals' Jan so I guess that means the retired? But I also heard recently the results of interviewing people who * might* return - so many of them had retired after pretty traumatic experiences in the NHS that they could hardly contemplate returning.


You may be interested to read this from the budget Jean.
https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/budget-2020-documents/budget-2020
*1.35 Investing in the NHS *
The NHS is the government's number one spending priority. The NHS settlement, confirmed in January 2019, provided the largest cash increase in public services since the Second World War - an additional £34 billion per year by 2023-24.25 Spending Round 2019 confirmed the government's commitment to the NHS, with £139 billion for health budgets in 2020‑21.26 The Budget provides over £6 billion of further funding to strengthen the NHS in England and pay for vital services that will improve people's health, reaffirming the government's commitment to health and social care.

The government will invest to increase staffing, making sure that the NHS has the people it needs. _This will include a significant funding package to improve the recruitment, training and retention of nurses in England, _*ensuring there are 50,000 more in the NHS;* and for the *recruitment, training and retention of up to 6,000 more GPs and 6,000 more primary care professionals in England, such as physiotherapists and pharmacists.* This will create 50 million more GP surgery appointments a year. The government will also change pensions tax rules to ensure that NHS staff across the UK, including senior doctors, whose income is less than £200,000 can work additional hours for the NHS without their annual allowance being reduced. (7)



As I said, where are they going to *magic *them from.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

rayc said:


> The World Health Organisation rank Italy 2nd in the world for health care provision, the Uk is ranked 18th. This sobering report from Italy shows what any country would be up against . https://www.itv.com/news/2020-03-11/italy-doctors-coronavirus-covid-19-quarantine-milan-health/


Yes, I'm saw the clip of the intensive care Dr on the news yesterday saying "A lot of patients need help with breathing but there are not enough ventilators." and they were having to restrict them to those with the best chance of survival (ie younger).

And immediately after that was an Italian politician saying "That's not our policy", more or less passing the blame to her but making no commitment whatever to get the necessary equipment in place.

I also read that we in the UK have far fewer intensive care beds than Italy...


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> As I said, where are they going to *magic *them from.


Exactly Jan. They've run down the system so badly over the last 10yrs and it just can't be cranked up again overnight,no matter how much money you throw at it.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think you will find that there are millions of trained nurses and other medical staff who left the NHS to pursue other avenues. Almost every time there is a road accident, or an elderly person falls down, you will read that a nurse/doctor was passing and helped them. It is a very tough job and many, who trained, could not hack it but might return part time in a crisis. I was going to say we may have to recruit from abroad but not in the middle of a Coronavirus outbreak!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> I think you will find that there are millions of trained nurses and other medical staff who left the NHS to pursue other avenues. Almost every time there is a road accident, or an elderly person falls down, you will read that a nurse/doctor was passing and helped them. It is a very tough job and many, who trained, could not hack it but might return part time in a crisis. I was going to say we may have to recruit from abroad but not in the middle of a Coronavirus outbreak!


Millions Pat, I think thats a bit of an exaggeration, over how many years are these millions being counted? most of them will probably be either retired or dead by now.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

More a figure of speech I suppose, Jan  Nursing was once a profession to aspire to so lets hope some youngsters see it that way again. Perhaps they will return to training them on the job instead of in a classroom?
Do you think they would need me? I can hold a cat for anaesthesia, and am a mean hand at dressing dog paws, so am not entirely without skill!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> *More a figure of speech* I suppose, Jan  Nursing was once a profession to aspire to so lets hope some youngsters see it that way again. Perhaps they will return to training them on the job instead of in a classroom?
> Do you think they would need me? I can hold a cat for anaesthesia, and am a mean hand at dressing dog paws, so am not entirely without skill!


Are, like the rest of the budget, what, what >


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

jiwawa said:


> Labour's Angela Eagle says "Today's overspun announcements of a £600 billion investment programme are welcomed in the self-same Tory tabloids that denounced Labour's manifesto plans to invest £500 billion as "ruinous Marxist nonsense." Apparently, £100 billion extra is acceptable if it is the Tories doing it."


I don't recall Labour saying when they proposed to spend £500 billion that they were anticipating a pandemic and that they therefore wanted to protect the UK economy from the fallout that would otherwise (and may still) be caused.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You don't?

Do you remember Javvey saying Labour would spend twice that? No? https://www.bbc.com/news/election-2019-50363655

John McDonald said they'd spend £400 billion and the tories went nuts about it: https://inews.co.uk/news/politics/g...john-mcdonnell-labour-investment-plans-919622

You should seek help with your memory Peri.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

peribro said:


> I don't recall Labour saying when they proposed to spend £500 billion that they were anticipating a pandemic and that they therefore wanted to protect the UK economy from the fallout that would otherwise (and may still) be caused.


£12 billion to be spent on getting the economy through the pandemic still doesn't take it down to Labour's £500 million.

I'm glad to see them making some commitment to 'levelling up', and here's hoping it happens and is effective, but the chutzpah is amazing.


----------

